# Gheenoe edge protection



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Much has been said about how to protect the sharp edge of Gheenoe's.  I found a product that looks like it was made for the this.  After a remodelingproject I noticed I had a lot of "carpet nosing" left over.  The product was "Burke Flooring carpet nosing 022"  http://www.burkeflooring.com/products-mouldings-carpet.php.  







[/URL][/img]

After letting the nosing set in sun for a few minutes it was easy to form over the edge.  I now need to figure out the type of glue to use.  I was thinking of 3M 5200.  Would anything be better?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You can use the 5200, but it probably won't hold up for long. It really needs some kind of mechanical fastener, which is why no one has found a decent solution.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I would be concerned that it wouldn't hold up in the sun because it probably doesn't have any UV inhibitors. Check out epoxy graphite blends used for airboat bottoms. I have it on the edges of my LT25 and its working very well. Any little nicks are easy to repair. Mine is from Custom Gheenoe and not Gator Glide. The info below would be the same for any manufacture.

http://www.gatorglide.com/

http://www.gaboats.com/tutorials/graphiteepoxy.html

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCfzb2Hxe6Y[/media]


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

3M sells a clear tape that is used to protect the edge of aircraft wings from impacts in flight. it's not expensive either. I don't know what it's called.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

In your opinions, could this Gatorglide product be used as a "touch-up" on some scuff marks on my Gheenoe LT-25 hull which has the original steelflex coating on the hull up to the waterline/
Thanks!


----------

